# Central PA--best shop for fit?



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Now, I'm aware of which shops are the better ones in the area, but I'm finally looking to buy a new bike and I was wondering which ones are better for getting fit for a bike. I could even travel to Philly or Baltimore if anyone has a good suggestion.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Each of these are more in eastern PA (the first three are about 1 hour north of Philly). Not sure which direction you want to head in, or where in central PA you are. I have lived in eastern and western PA, and I can give some good suggestions out this side...

South Mountain Cycles: 303 Main St, Emmaus, PA 18049 610-967-4490
Best support and mechanics in the business, lots of experience. I can't recommend them enough.

Cycledrome: 8150 Hamilton Blvd, Breinigsville, PA 18031 610-398-6631
Right across the street from the T-Town Velodrome. Good fit kit.

Spectrum Cycles: 1190 Dorney Road, Breinigsville, PA 18031 610-398-1986
http://www.spectrum-cycles.com
Perhaps the most knowledgable frame builder in this part of the country. If you want a perfect custom fit, and you are within travel range, you can't do any better. Also near the velodrome.

Cycles BiKyle: 1046 Lancaster Ave, Bryn Mawr, Pa 19010 610-525-8442
Pretty well regarded. See http://www.bikyle.com/HaveFit.htm


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*By "Central PA, where EXACTLY do you mean??*



High Rouleur said:


> Now, I'm aware of which shops are the better ones in the area, but I'm finally looking to buy a new bike and I was wondering which ones are better for getting fit for a bike. I could even travel to Philly or Baltimore if anyone has a good suggestion.


In the Harrisburg area, the best IMHO is World Cup ski and cycle. Lee and/or Dave will take the time you need to get you fit correctly. BTW-they have some really sweet bikes in the showroom right now, many on sale. Ski season is fast upon us and they need room.


----------



## SaDrago43 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Camp Hill Area*

Holmes' Cycling & Fitness is about 20 mins. outside of Harrisburg. I recently purchased a road bike from them and the service has been great so far. Also, i believe that they have a Serrota bike fit system set up in the back. http://www.holmescycling.com/index.php


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

*Thanks guys*

I figured World Cup and Holmes would rate pretty high, but I was just wondering if there were any I was missing. The Philly shops are much appreciated, as I might just journey out there some weekend.

Anyone have any experience with York/Lancaster area shops?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

A little advice; stay away fgrom Bikes by Kyle in Philly. A friend of mine (from the Hbg area bought a DeRosa there several years ago and though the fit was OK, the bike was CRAP (steel-rusted inside) and Kyle wouldn't work with him to get it fixed-finally wound up taking it to a custom builder who saved it.


----------



## Mr. MG (Aug 23, 2005)

I have been fit by Rob at Spinners Cycling. He is Serotta fit certified. He does a great job and is located in Leola Pa, about 6mi from Lancaster Pa. The shops web site is www.spinnerspa.com


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

High Rouleur said:


> Now, I'm aware of which shops are the better ones in the area, but I'm finally looking to buy a new bike and I was wondering which ones are better for getting fit for a bike. I could even travel to Philly or Baltimore if anyone has a good suggestion.


If you haven't yet found a bike and a shop. Try The Bicycle Barn in Phoenixville, PA. The guys are great and they have a great selection of bikes.

Specialized, Giant, Orbea, Storck, Kuota, Isaac, Look & more


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Have to second the recommendation for World Cup. Those guys are awesome, and really take the time to get it right.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey. How's it going? World cup is starting a cycling club; one designed for improved cycling performance and aid in training. Fee is $35 for a year and you get lots of perks with it like 20% off parts and accessories, 10% off bikes and special promos in addition to "Team Kit" at cost. Next meeting is at 830 pm on Jan 18th (a Wed). You might want to check it out. You can go to the meetings without any obligation to join. I plan on being there.


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hmmmmmm....sounds very interesting.


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone care to reccomend some good bike shops in the Scranton, PA area? Anywhere within 20 or so miles is fine. I've been having a hell of a time finding a true bike shop around here. I want to pick up a new saddle and obviously I want to try a few out atleast on a trainer before I buy so I need to find a local shop.


----------



## hikerryank (Dec 12, 2001)

*Rob is Great*

Before I moved, I was a loyal customer to Rob before he opened his own shop. I’m sure there are good places to get fit where I am now, but I would go back to him if I were shopping for a bike now. Long drive from Raleigh. Great guy and loyal to his customer base. 
Hikerryank


----------

